
The Hunt for the First Arcade Game Easter Egg - mml
http://kotaku.com/the-hunt-for-the-first-arcade-game-easter-egg-1793593889
======
_-_T_-_
Interesting story; great research; so much repost

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

